# The 2016-2017 Waterfowl season is officially underway! Fishing has stayed good also



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The 2016-2017 waterfowl season is official underway!

Our fresh water ponds close to the coast burned them down pretty good for both our guided hunts and club groups over the weekend. Pintails, teal, redheads & gadwall filled the straps.

The prairie ponds didn't get off to the start we wanted for our club.Â The warm temperatures and lack of cold frontsÂ is what hurt the prairie over opening weekend.Â Â We have seen what seems to be an influx of new birds on the prairie ponds the first part of this week.Â We wouldn't call it a migration, but definitely some new birds have arrivedÂ on the prairie with this weather change.

The one bonus to the warmer temps is the fishing has stayed great.Â Multiple groups have taken advantage of doing cast and blast with us and had a great time.

Over half our day hunting ponds haven't even been hunted yet and the ones that have are already starting to stack back up with birds.Â Things are looking really good for the back half of this week and the weekend as we are coming up on another full moon.Â We expect a big push of birds around this full moon, both ducks and geese.Â

We have openingsÂ this week and weekend for anyone interested in getting in on the action. Lodging available as well for those that need it.Â

Next week and weekend is already starting to fill up, but we do still have a couple openings then as well.Â Thanksgiving week and weekend has availability also.Â

Hope you enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you soon and getting you in on the action.Â


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Completed our Deception Outdoors crane decoy order! Can't wait to get them in and to put the "ribeye in the sky" feet down for our clients. We still have openings for anyone interested in one of these hunts.

Season starts Dec. 17th. 
$200 per person, 4ppl minimum.

To book contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------

